# Is the Burton Wheelie Gig Bag big enough?



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys, I'm going on a trip to europe for 5 weeks; 3 weeks worth of boarding in the alps, and 2 weeks of light travelling. 
Thinking of getting the wheelie gig bag for ALL my gear, including clothes for the trip. Only have 1 board.
Does anyone know if the bag will fit all my stuff in it? I've also got a weight limit of 25kg


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

saudade101 said:


> hey guys, I'm going on a trip to europe for 5 weeks; 3 weeks worth of boarding in the alps, and 2 weeks of light travelling.
> Thinking of getting the wheelie gig bag for ALL my gear, including clothes for the trip. Only have 1 board.
> Does anyone know if the bag will fit all my stuff in it? I've also got a weight limit of 25kg


All your boarding related clothing/equipment will fit no problem so it just depends on how much other stuff you're bringing. I don't think I could personally fit 5 weeks work of other stuff in there too.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 166cm Burton wheelie and with a 25kg weight limit I would be fine.

Going to Japan last season I had a 20kg limit and I fitted everything I needed fairly easily. a 25kg limit should be a breeze.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i dunno man, my buddy hit that limit going for only a week to fernie last year. Sure he overpacked and stuff, but i'm thinking you'll need more than he did if you're going for 5 weeks


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It all depends on how much you plan on packing. For 5 weeks I would think it would be very tight.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I actually had to return the "gig" bag because it was a bit small...
Traded it for the "BURTON WHEELIE BOARD CASE with wheels" which is perfect to fit all my boarding stuff, plus travel clothing.
Definitely recommend it!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

You don't need 5 weeks worth of clothes, i just take 3-4 days worth of clothes and wash them. As I said, i've done an international snowboarding trip on 20kg's and had no problems. 25 would be easy as long as you have access to a washer/dryer.

You can also pack the hell out of your carry on bag.


----------

